# Merrick Dog Food?



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My sister and I were in this little dog boutique today and they carried a brand of canned dog food called Merrick. The ingredients sound great, all stuff I've heard of. I was thinking about supplementing Tuffy's diet with something new and just wanted to see if anyone had heard of it. Here are some of the flavor descriptions.



> Flavor Descriptions by Merrick:
> 
> Working Dog Stew - Annie’s worked all week roundin’ up loose cattle and chasing off those crazy coyotes. The aroma of country fixins fills the air. The hearty taste of beef tripe, gravy, sweet potatoes, and carrots are calling her name and she’s earned it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no, i have never heard of the brand, but i just started a nutrition class in vet school and one important thing i learned about reading pet food labels is to look for the nutritional adequacy statement. here is a little info from Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO): most important part i colored in red

Nutritional Adequacy Statement 

Any claim that a product is "complete," "balanced," "100% nutritious," or similarly suggests that a product is suitable for sole nourishment that is not, in fact, nutritionally adequate is a potentially unsafe product. For this reason, an AAFCO nutritional adequacy statement is one of the most important aspects of a dog or cat food label. A "complete and balanced" pet food must be substantiated for nutritional adequacy by one of two means. 

The first method is for the pet food to contain ingredients formulated to provide levels of nutrients that meet an established profile. Presently, the AAFCO Dog or Cat Food Nutrient Profiles are used. Products substantiated by this method should include the words, "(Name of product) is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO (Dog/Cat) Food Nutrient Profiles." This means the product contains the proper amount of protein, calcium, and other recognized essential nutrients needed to meet the needs of the healthy animal. The recommendations of the National Research Council (NRC) were once used as the basis for nutritional adequacy, but they are no longer considered valid for this purpose. 

The alternative means of substantiating nutritional adequacy is for the product to be tested following the AAFCO Feeding Trial Protocols. This means that the product, or "lead" member of a "family" of products, has been fed to dogs or cats under strict guidelines and found to provide proper nutrition. These products should bear the nutritional adequacy statement "Animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that (name of product) provides complete and balanced nutrition." 
Regardless of the method used, the nutritional adequacy statement will also state for which life stage(s) the product is suitable, such as "for maintenance," or "for growth." A product intended "for all life stages" meets the more stringent nutritional needs for growth and reproduction. A maintenance ration will meet the needs of an adult, non-reproducing dog or cat of normal activity, but may not be sufficient for a growing, reproducing, or hard-working animal. On the other hand, an all life stages ration can be fed for maintenance. Although the higher levels of nutrients would not be harmful to the healthy adult animal, they are not really necessary. Occasionally a product may be labeled for a more specific use or life stage, such as "senior" or for a specific size or breed. However, there is little information as to the true dietary needs of these more specific uses, and no rules governing these types of statements have been established. Thus, a "senior" diet must meet the requirements for adult maintenance, but no more. A product that does not meet either of these methods must state that "this product is intended for intermittent or supplemental feeding," except if it is conspicuously identified as a snack or treat. 

so i would check the label for this. some food never even have a food trial and there is no documentation that the food is safe for our pets. hope this info is helpful


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow! Thanks Lady Montava!
That was great information!!!

My science diet puppy says that the AAFCO has determined it is fourmulated to meet the nutritional levels of growing puppies and pregnant or lactating mothers...something like that.

The purina pro plan that some people have talked bad about...it is the small breed puppy formula...said that the AAFCO has determined that it is formulated to meet the nutritional levels of all levels of life.

I looked up the Merrick dog food too. Right now, it only comes in canned, and it is quite pricey..  
They said dry dog was due out late fall and dry cat out early spring.
The canned ingredients sound yummy!
Looking forward to seeing what the dry has in it.

Right now I am going to stick with the pro plan and science diet...i have been mixing it b/c i bought both...I also give him Nupro supplement for small breeds. He likes it as a light gravy over his dry kibble. But, I like looking at other possibilities. I also like learning the nutritional information...dog food choices and all the opinions that I have been flooded with over the forums really makes my mind swim with confusion. :wacko:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad my info helped..if you have any more questions please feel free to ask. i am really into this class and i hope i can solve the whole "natural foods" vs store brand debate. we havent been taught about this yet my the professor did preview to it. and i know a lot of people think all vets feed their dogs science diet, but this professor doesnt. she feeds i think pedigee to her dogs and friskies to her cats. so i think its all about reading the label, and if the label says the right info, then its good for our pets. she recomends not to feed store brands/generic food because they are bought by the lowest bidder and may not be high quality, and to make sure the grain items on the label are not broken up into different forms of the same thing like corn meal, corn gluten, ground corn, corn bran. they break it up like this to make it look like there is more of the "meat" product in the food since they are in order from most to least, bringing the grains lower down because they are of different forms. i dunno if that makes sense..if not tell me and i will reword it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I do know that in our own experience...pedigree was not that great. We changed to Walmart lamb and rice for the outside dogs-lab and bassett...and the change in waste was remarkable!!
I was feeding the three cats science diet and it was killing me-budget wise b/c we leave it out all the time...and they are fat pigs. Changed to Walmart chicken and rice for them, and so far have been just as pleased.

Because Brinkley goes potty inside on pads, as long as he is healthy and his poo is normal-I probably won't change much....but who knows.
Your info was great.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I feed Bella California Natural Puppy food. Before I had her on Eukanuba but I heard that you shouldn't feed your dog foods with "by product" in it so that's why she's on the California Natural. This food is made by a company called Natura that makes high quality dog food.

This is the link. I would love to know your opinion LadyMontava. 

http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab

This is what it says:

AAFCO regulates minimum standard quantities of vitamins and minerals in levels that pets need to survive. All pet food manufacturers supplement their products with vitamins and minerals. Beyond meeting these minimum requirements, all Natura products contain a complete vitamin and mineral supplement program that helps pets to thrive, not just survive. The minerals Natura uses are chelated, providing three to ten times greater assimilation than common minerals. Our Innova products also contain beneficial probiotic supplements, which are not required by the AAFCO minimums.

Included in our foods are: Vitamin C (calcium ascorbate), Vitamin E (alpha tocopherol), Vitamin A (retinol), Vitamin D3 (cholecalciferol), Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin B1 (thiamine mononitrate), Vitamin B2 (riboflavin), Vitamin B12 (cyanocobalamin), Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine hydrochloride), Folic Acid, Cobalt Carbonate and Biotin.

Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day.

Thanks!!! Silvia


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Question: In the case of a dog with a liver disfunction (MVD) wouldn't all those "extra" minerals above the minimum required be a burden on his little liver?

Just something my groomer said makes me wonder. She breeds and shows chihuahua's and she is friends with a Maltese breeder who also shows. She had suggested to me I give Pico distilled water to reduce the mineral load on his liver.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i've seen the advertisements for those. look yummy, but i have no idea how healthy it is. it could be bad just like kibbles n bits. you know? i used to buy the meatloaf that natural balance would sell (you can find it in the freezer section of the petstore) and give that to the dogs. they loved it!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont know about all those supplements in there...today we learned that you shouldnt put your dogs on vitamins b/c the dog food already contains all your pup needs to thrive. there is such a thing as too much of a good thing, and too much vitamins can be bad. but its just my opinion. 

as far as for liver dz i would recomend a diet specifically for animals with liver disease like hills l/d...im sure extra minerals would be detramental to the liver b/c it will have to work extra hard to get rid of them.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Princess just started to eat a new kind of food called Karma. It's 100% organic. I used to feed her a science diet and had no problem. I really like organic food myself so I thought it's better for the dogs too. I still mix these two brands. She actually likes Karma better than science diet.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my little bella:


> AAFCO regulates minimum standard quantities of vitamins and minerals in levels that pets need to survive.[/B]


i learned today that this statement means that it is not food trial tested... so mylittlebella...i would not reccomend this food based on what i was taught. but that is up to you to make that choice. There is no way of knowing if there is anything harmful in the food or if it provides the proper nutrition.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This whole dog food thing is SO confusing! :wacko: It would be so nice if it was more straight forward. Oh, well wishful thinking. Lexi is on Innova which is made by Natura (same company as mylittlebella's). She really likes it. So do I switch again when I run out or do I stay with this one? If I switch what do I try? 

I have tried Eukanuba (she didn't like it, and I did like it due to by products) & Bil Jac's (Lexi ate some, but after a while she wasn't eating much). I would like a somewhat bigger kibble so that it helps clean her teeth.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella is now on Innova too and she loves it. I'm also a member of another forum and they have done a lot of research on dog food. They advised me to put her on any of the Natura foods since it's made with human grade products. I bought her first bag from a vet and he did say that this company made really good dog food and that it was definitely better than Eukanuba. For now, I'm not switching her. She seems very healthy and full of energy. 

I do appreciate the information!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got my bag of Innova from a locally owned pet food store. I was talking to the owner asking her about it and she said they have sold Innova for 6 years and she highly recommends it. She feels it is the best dog food they sell.

I think I am going to stick with it since so far Lexi likes it and seems to be doing great on it.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Sep 21 2004, 09:37 AM
> *I think I am going to stick with it since so far Lexi likes it and seems to be doing great on it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9634*


[/QUOTE]


Me too.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just found this article on Pampered Puppy: Feeding Your Dog

In it it mentions:


> Every year, Whole Dog Journal publishes their top-10 dry and top-10 canned foods, along with their ingredients and any comments by the editors. They look for premium products with superb ingredients, micronutrients, and no by-products (meal is OK) and they like manufacturers who disclose complete information in writing. You can buy each report from their website for around $10: http://www.whole-dog-journal.com[/B]


I was wondering if anyone is subscribed to this journal? It cost $16. I just wanted to get there latest list.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My sister picked up a can of the Merrick today (Turducken flavor) so I'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

I got a coupon for a free can of the Merrick Thanksgiving In A Can. I haven't given it to Cal yet but I will let you know how he likes it.

When we weren't so well informed 6 1/2 years ago I started Cal on Pedigree. Through my education from other maltese owners he now has been on Wellness for the past two years and loves it. A good food is very important.

n.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

anyone ever buy Merrick Wish bone tendions?


----------

